# How far do swarms fly?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Sometimes right by the hive, usually not more than 100 yards.


----------



## geoffkb (Jul 2, 2007)

*Only 100 yds?*

Thanks Michael, do you mean they would fly 100 yards before clustering, or when moving to a new permanent location? 

Since bees fly up to 1½ miles to forage I would have thought a swarm would travel more than 100 yards to a new home. Otherwise they would be in danger of competing with their parent colony and possible interbreeding with it.


----------



## aszalan (Sep 16, 2007)

swarms will often cluster on a small tree close to the hive (< 100 yards). then scout bees will search for a suitable location for up to several days. after a suitable location has been found, the swarm will then goto the new location. 

more info
http://www.news.cornell.edu/stories/April06/swarm.quorum.ssl.html


----------



## geoffkb (Jul 2, 2007)

*So how far do they fly?*

Thanks. But how far do they go when they move from clustering to their new location?


----------



## sierrabees (Jul 7, 2006)

They don't like to move in too close to the old home. I have read that they will go at least 1/4 mile and up to five or six miles. On the other hand another study I read said that they will move into a hive readily if it is not over three meters from the hanging swarm.


----------



## Quint Randle (Apr 29, 2006)

*Swarming*

Just day I had a hive of mine swarm that is about 25 miles away. The friends whose house the hive is at called me and told me they had swarmed and were in a tree about 20 yards from the hive.

I immediately jumped in the car and drove up there, about 35 minutes, and about 10 minutes before I got there they had taken off... Down the street. We spent about 45 minutes looking for them; talked to people who had seen the big blur flying by about 200-400 yards away, but could never figure out where they landed the second time...

Quint


----------



## Dr.Wax (Apr 30, 2008)

geoffkb said:


> Thanks. But how far do they go when they move from clustering to their new location?


Read a scientific study on that recently.

Up to six miles away.


----------



## jasontatro (Feb 6, 2008)

Dr.Wax said:


> Read a scientific study on that recently.
> 
> Up to six miles away.


Source?


----------



## Dr.Wax (Apr 30, 2008)

Sorry, I am relying upon my memory having researched this very same topic two weeks ago as I have been gathering information in regards to setting up an effective bait hive. If I come upon the article again I will post a link to it.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=217101&highlight=meters

Read this thread. It answers your question.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I believe the original question is:
"When a swarm leaves a hive, how far does it go before it clusters?"

Not how far the swarm goes for it's new home. In my experience it's usually not more than 100 yards from the hive. Then they may move from a quarter mile to several miles away.


----------



## geoffkb (Jul 2, 2007)

Michael Bush said:


> I believe the original question is:
> "When a swarm leaves a hive, how far does it go before it clusters?"


Actually the original question was multi-part.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Actually the original question was multi-part.

I'm sorry. You are correct.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Bees first land usually within site of the parent colony. So if you stand at a swarm, unless they have moved since emerging from the parent colony, you will actually be within eyesight of where they came. It may be over the hill or around the building, but it usually within a 100 yards or less. I have found numerous feral colonies by just looking for a bee tree in the area.

The second swarm position (after they leave the area of the parent colony) can be a couple miles.


----------

